# Caked on Mud/Poo any tips to get it off



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

metal curry combs are awesome for getting this stuff off - just rub it in any direction over and over and it gets a lot of it off! Rubber curries work well too.
But a metal curry comb is how I got this off last winter -


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

amberly said:


> metal curry combs are awesome for getting this stuff off - just rub it in any direction over and over and it gets a lot of it off! Rubber curries work well too.
> But a metal curry comb is how I got this off last winter -
> 
> View attachment 581322


AhHaHaHa!!!; looks like George after a good roll  That's one nice thing about bay animals, the dirt doesnt show. As much.
Huntera, use a stiff brush and plenty of elbow grease, with a curry comb to break up the lumps as required. Resist the temptation to do a thorough job, unless you are doing it for mutual enjoyment; "clean" is not a natural state for equines.
ByeBye! Steve


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I've attacked similar messes with a plain old curry comb and lots of work. Most of the clumps will eventually fall off, and lots more work with a hard brush will get the small fragments out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Huntera (Jan 12, 2015)

*Curry Metal or Rubber is not cuttin it LOL*

Tried... Grooming tools will not work... on this type of stuff 
I'll post pic's... as soon as they load on Photobucket... 

Thank You.
And Yes Dirty is not bad, but I want to take winter photos and having him looking good!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

If grooming tools don't work, then you are outta luck....
If its that bad then you will have to wait for itself to come off or rub off for easier grooming. The metal curry combs are the best thing you can do.

You take photos right? Do you know how to photoshop?


----------



## piglet (Oct 2, 2012)

It doesn't help you now, but I like to put Show Sheen (or anything containing silicone) on my horse's haunches, hocks, fetlocks, and tail hairs BEFORE he gets all grungy.
Just do NOT put that stuff anywhere near the girth or saddle area - it's slippery!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My old gelding loved the mud. This was him after he decided to lay in the deepest mud puddle he could find as soon as he was put out in the turnout, then left to bake all day in the sun. That mud is close to a half inch thick in most places. It's not just dirt-mud, though. We have this clay called caliche that sticks to EVERYTHING and is nigh impossible to get off without water. THAT'S what he laid in. 




I spent two and a half hours with a metal sweat scraper, a large-tooth curry, a fine-tooth curry, and a stiff brush to get the majority of it off.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

It must be realllly bad if a metal curry comb won't do the trick! I've never had a horse so caked with mud that a metal curry comb wouldn't at least get the worst of it off. If it's warm enough in your area, you could maybe hose them off? Cowboy magic works very well on getting tangles out of manes and tails, but I don't think it would really work on the body as well.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree with the metal curry. I follow that by spraying Miracle Groom on the coat and using a brush to get the rest of the dirt off. I think the Miracle Groom works pretty well and helps them stay clean longer.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

Metal curry and elbow grease. Make sure you take your pics that day and are happy with them before you release him back out to the pasture. Also, Photoshop is your friend for errant mud clumps that you didn't notice or can't remove.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

amberly said:


> metal curry combs are awesome for getting this stuff off - just rub it in any direction over and over and it gets a lot of it off! Rubber curries work well too.
> But a metal curry comb is how I got this off last winter -
> 
> View attachment 581322


When I first glanced at this I thought it was a picture of my horse! :lol:









I do pretty much the same thing. Metal sweat scraper, coarse curry, regular rubber curry, then brushing. 

One thing I've learned, though, is to not bother with wet mud. I've yet to find anything other than a good hosing off that will make that any better. I keep a waterproof turnout sheet on my horse all winter long more to keep him clean and dry where the saddle goes than because I think he needs help staying warm!


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

A METAL curry comb isn't working? What about a shedding brush? It's PERFECT for getting mud off.










Plastic WON'T work on mud, at all. You need a metal brush. If metal isn't working (but I'm not sure why it really wouldn't :?) then you probably will need to use water somehow.

Metal is effective, but still takes some time. Give yourself a minimum of 1.5 hours of grooming, and yes that is about right for a horse with average buildup on a regular basis. And that is sometimes being generous.

If it is interfering with your riding times, I'd blanket him. It doesn't need to be a thick blanket by any means, just light enough to cover him and keep him from getting so dirty. Blanketing him won't stop him from growing his winter coat (that is affected by the amount of sunlight), so he will still remain fuzzy even if you put a light blanket on. 

Then you can be like me! Bring your horse in, take off the blanket, and be good to go in under 15 minutes. Haha.

Honestly, mud isn't really something there is an easy fix to unless you hose your horse down or blanket it. Even if you find a "trick" it's still going to take TIME (ie for oils you still need to apply the oil and remove it when necessary, it just kind of adds onto the issue and doesn't really 'help').


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I gave up on trying to brush it off. in az a daily hosing is much appreciated so i just take the hose to them XD!!!


----------



## Huntera (Jan 12, 2015)

*Long coat*

Well I'll stick with the Baby oil and let it soak in then brush it out the next day... I was hoping for a one day grooming fix LOL... but no one's got any magic up there sleeves LOL :lol:
Posting pic's of the Mud/Poo on the long coat that will not come off...


----------



## Huntera (Jan 12, 2015)

*Mud Pic's*


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Don't use a metal curry on any bony parts, legs, face, hips.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> My old gelding loved the mud. This was him after he decided to lay in the deepest mud puddle he could find as soon as he was put out in the turnout, then left to bake all day in the sun. That mud is close to a half inch thick in most places. It's not just dirt-mud, though. We have this clay called caliche that sticks to EVERYTHING and is nigh impossible to get off without water. THAT'S what he laid in.
> 
> I spent two and a half hours with a metal sweat scraper, a large-tooth curry, a fine-tooth curry, and a stiff brush to get the majority of it off.


And don' he look _proud_ !

The other option with this sort of coating is just to laugh, take a foto or two, and go have another cuppa coffee. He will eventually get itchy and "roll" it off in a sandy spot. Might take a couple days.

I think this is part of the "Natural Horse" cleaning process, and as such I will often simply let nature take it's course. AKA: Too Darn Lazy ;-)

ByeBye! Steve


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper (Sep 25, 2014)

Shedding blades are amazing for getting all the mud off then just brush out all of the remaining dust.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

^^^^ Yes, but wield it kindly.

I use a long single shedding blade first, then follow with a 'Mud Brush'.

The mud brush is a large oval wooden brush with short very hard boar bristles. 
I have two very worn out and have given one or two as gifts. 
Hope I come across another soon as a replacement.


----------



## Huntera (Jan 12, 2015)

I used baby oil to soften it off the long hair and then brushed it off took 3 days of grooming and waiting but it basically fell off with baby oil.. was hoping for something faster but no grooming tools was removing it comfortably. 
Now to keep him clean this time round.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Huntera said:


> Now to keep him clean this time round.


An Optimist! 

A foto from the other day. I had just spent a good part of the morning with the brush and comb getting mud, poop, and brambles out of their coats. They looked so good. For a little while.
I call this place "The Round Pen Lounge".

ByeBye! Steve


----------



## Huntera (Jan 12, 2015)

Now that Snow is down to stay and everything froze over my night mare is over  till Spring... When a Curry Will Work


----------

